# Greatest Rock Vocalist, Musician, Songwriter, And Why You Think So.



## NCbassattack (May 5, 2014)

I was thinking today after a conversation at work who would be your all time biggest talent in rock history. I am looking for those "do it all" types, not just great singers or guitar players.
Just wanted to see what we'd come up with. Please give a brief summary on your person and why you nominate them. I will begin by nominating..
Sir Paul McCartney...
Former Beatle is still going at age 75, and still can hit the notes he did in the bygone days (usually). Ranked one of the ten best male singers in Rock history.
Also, he is one of the best bass players around, I have seen him ranked as high as number 2 behind the late John Entwistle of The Who.
A gifted musician, adept on bass, acoustic and electric guitar (actually played lead guitar on several Beatles songs) drums, keyboards and horns.
With the late John Lennon, was part of the greatest songwriting team ever, and his post Beatles work also shines as a testament to his greatness.
The Beatles as a band sold nearly 800 million records, and Paul has sold over 120 million himself.
So that's my nomination of Paul McCartney..
Listen to the bass lines here on John's song "Rain" from 1966.


----------



## RiparianRanger (Nov 18, 2015)

`


----------



## dugworm (May 23, 2008)

Songwriter is the tough criteria. Of all the greats I don't know who writes their own music. I'll go with Eric Clapton.


----------



## NCbassattack (May 5, 2014)

Two good choices there guys.


----------



## BMagill (May 5, 2004)

Chad Kroeger


----------



## STRONGPERSUADER (Nov 5, 2006)

I’ll get some hate for this but Prince is probably one of the best musician/songwriters ever. And he could shred with the best of them. Could play any instrument self taught.
George Harrison cover at the music awards.


----------



## Bassbme (Mar 11, 2012)

Robert Plant .... do I really need to explain why?


----------



## All Thumbs (Apr 11, 2004)

Neil Young has always been a favorite - Started with the Mynah Birds with Funk fame "Rick James" and "Goldy McJohn and Nick St. Nicholas" of Steppenwolf fame. Later Neil was with Buffalo Springfield and then with CSNY. Started his solo career and has lasted almost 6 decades receiving several grammys, inducted into the Hall of Fame (twice) and the Canadian Hall of Fame as well.


----------



## CaneCorsoDad (Jun 11, 2017)

Paul Rodgers of Bad Company


----------



## luredaddy (May 25, 2004)

NCbassattack said:


> I was thinking today after a conversation at work who would be your all time biggest talent in rock history. I am looking for those "do it all" types, not just great singers or guitar players.
> Just wanted to see what we'd come up with. Please give a brief summary on your person and why you nominate them. I will begin by nominating..
> Sir Paul McCartney...
> Former Beatle is still going at age 75, and still can hit the notes he did in the bygone days (usually). Ranked one of the ten best male singers in Rock history.
> ...





NCbassattack said:


> I was thinking today after a conversation at work who would be your all time biggest talent in rock history. I am looking for those "do it all" types, not just great singers or guitar players.
> Just wanted to see what we'd come up with. Please give a brief summary on your person and why you nominate them. I will begin by nominating..
> Sir Paul McCartney...
> Former Beatle is still going at age 75, and still can hit the notes he did in the bygone days (usually). Ranked one of the ten best male singers in Rock history.
> ...


----------



## luredaddy (May 25, 2004)

Songwriter, Bob Dylan, no one else is close.


----------



## cement569 (Jan 21, 2016)

phil Collins, the man could play any instrument, sing and write his own music and lryrics


----------



## CaneCorsoDad (Jun 11, 2017)

Not much of a singer but Jerry Garcia is my all time favorite


----------



## NCbassattack (May 5, 2014)

Love Dylan's "Desolation Row". But let's face it, as a songwriter, he is great, but also included here are vocals and musicianship. And Bob's not that good on those two areas. But I do agree he is a fine songwriter.
Same for Plant, only here it's the vocals. Robert is a great singer, good songwriter, but not so much as a musician. Prince and Phil Collins were and are great in every aspect. In the end, it's all a matter of opinion, but some great names here. What I wanted to see.
Jerry Garcia as stated not much of a singer, but he was an excellent lyricist and guitar player.


----------



## NCbassattack (May 5, 2014)

Also, let's not forget Burton Cummings of the Guess Who. Great voice, great on the piano, and an excellent songwriter.


----------



## Dovans (Nov 15, 2011)

Jerry Garcia, David Grisman, Tony Rice... good Gawd amighty.... if you get the chance listen to these three play together...


----------



## Rustynails (Jul 20, 2017)

I'd have to think Steve Perry (journey) would be in the mix. Most don't know that he was a songwriter, producer as well as the voice most others were compared to.


----------



## Saugeye Tom (Oct 6, 2010)

carly simon....
WHY ? SHE WAS HOT!!!!!


----------



## Saugeye Tom (Oct 6, 2010)

James Taylor, Steven Stills treetop flyer,


----------



## Eye Licker (Apr 10, 2012)

If you have to include all three criteria I would go with Bruce Springsteen!


----------



## slipsinker (May 21, 2012)

no one has even mentioned geddy lee!


----------



## Dovans (Nov 15, 2011)

Hmmm you did say Rock Star... Guess that would leave Doc out of the pic...


----------



## ezbite (May 25, 2006)

Dio


----------



## matticito (Jul 17, 2012)

I don't listen to most the rock mentioned and from a different time I guess. I love Matt Skiba from Alkaline Trio. The lyrics, metaphor and everything he uses is great. I have been obsessed with and loved many bands but I always cone back to alkaline trio.


----------



## Wow (May 17, 2010)

Greatest at everything? That's a tall order. Like a decathlete, your not the strongest, fastest or the most skilled, but you can do everything well.
Sir Paul is certainly in the conversation, although he was 1/4 of the beatles. As good as they are, Dylan, Young and Springsteen were all vocally challenged. James Taylor, Paul Simon ,and Jeff Lynne all write, sing and play at a very high level. I'm glad this isn't an exam question.--Tim


----------



## dcool (Apr 14, 2004)

How about Glen Fry and Don Henley (Eagles) and Steven Tyler (Aerosmith)


----------



## Phish_4_Bass (Sep 18, 2008)

CaneCorsoDad said:


> Not much of a singer but Jerry Garcia is my all time favorite


better than listening to Phil Lesh sing...

Garcia and Robert Hunter are one of the top songwriting duos of all time... Terrapin Station, Dark Star, China Cat etc...


----------



## bobk (Apr 30, 2004)

Tom Petty was a song writing machine.
He could do it all.


----------



## STRONGPERSUADER (Nov 5, 2006)

George Harrison wrote quite a few songs and could play and sing also.


----------



## leeabu (Apr 10, 2004)

George Clinton!!


----------



## Saugeyefisher (Jul 19, 2010)

RiparianRanger said:


> Would imagine we will see a bit of a generational divide on this one. Not saying he’s the best at any one thing, but as a multi instrument musician, lyricist, and vocalist Dave Grohl (Nirvana, Foo Fighters) clearly possesses a broad skill set. Another musician that was somewhat overshadowed by his more visible band mate is Jerry Cantrell from Alice In Chains. Most of AIC’s songs were written by Jerry despite Layne being the vocalist.


Jerry was almost as good a vocalist as layne,an layne was pretty good on the quitar. 
When they sung together=watch-out..
.


----------



## bobk (Apr 30, 2004)

ezbite said:


> Dio


Your dog writes songs?


----------



## ezbite (May 25, 2006)

bobk said:


> Your dog writes songs?


Yes


----------



## triton175 (Feb 21, 2006)

Bob Seger. Great singer, great song writer, good pianist.


----------



## amb321 (Apr 26, 2016)

Mike Ness Social Distortion. Greatest punk band ever, should be mentioned as one of the top bands ever, just never got the airplay on the radio or MTV. He taught guys in his band how to play the instruments. Honorable mention Pat Dinizio The Smithereens. RIP


----------



## backfar (Sep 24, 2014)

Eric Clapton...


----------



## 27482 (Apr 16, 2011)

Marc Benno
Denny Freeman
Lou Ann Barton
W. C. Clark
Double Trouble
David Bowie
Albert King
Lonnie Mack
The Fabulous Thunderbirds
Jeff Beck
Jimmie Vaughan
Joe Cocker
James Brown
Stevie Ray Vaughan
Just to name a few of the many greats. And oh yeah, can't forget the members of Rush


----------



## snagless-1 (Oct 26, 2014)

Bob Seger.


----------



## TRIPLE-J (Sep 18, 2006)

hmmmmmm if i had to pick one that fits all the catagories it would be jeff lynne of elo...
plays everything...wrote all there music and has a decent voice to match...
or it would be pete townsend of the who same as above plays every instrument... wrote almost all there songs and sings too


----------



## TRIPLE-J (Sep 18, 2006)

fish_fear_me said:


> Marc Benno
> Denny Freeman
> Lou Ann Barton
> W. C. Clark
> ...


fish dont forget about kenny wayne best blues guitarist ive seen in a long time


----------



## 27482 (Apr 16, 2011)

TRIPLE-J said:


> fish dont forget about kenny wayne best blues guitarist ive seen in a long time


Absolutely! Just figured to keep it a little brief.


----------



## NEOHIO25 (Mar 16, 2013)

BMagill said:


> Chad Kroeger


Now that is funny...
I do like nickelback but all their songs seem the same. Lol


----------



## BMagill (May 5, 2004)

NEOHIO25 said:


> Now that is funny...
> I do like nickelback but all their songs seem the same. Lol


Heh - I almost put "you mean besides Chad Kroeger, right?"

In seriousness, I would put Chris Cornell in there somewhere, at least as far as lead singers and frontmen go. I am not sure he has an equal vocally in the rock category...


----------



## SConner (Mar 3, 2007)

Lots of good mentions, I will reach back a little in no particular order...
Dan Fogherty
Don McLane
Richie Valens
Ian Anderson
Roy Orbison
Van Morrison
Chuck Berry


----------



## Bucket Mouth (Aug 13, 2007)

James Marshall Hendrix
Jim Morrison
Chris Cornell
Warren Haynes
Chris Stapleton
Maynard James Keenan
Billy Gibbons
Buddy Guy


----------



## All Eyes (Jul 28, 2004)

What's a conversation like this without a Rick roll?


----------



## Saugeyefisher (Jul 19, 2010)

Anybody ever see slash playing guitar during a micheal Jackson show? 
Slash just keeps shredding away,why mj clearly thinks its time for him to be done.. funny stuff...


----------



## Jose' (Aug 31, 2013)

Frank Zappa..


----------



## Saugeye Tom (Oct 6, 2010)

Hey BOB K who is boy George??....the guy in the pm ya sent me????


----------



## Bluebuster6912 (Jul 30, 2007)

Elvis


----------



## bobk (Apr 30, 2004)

Saugeye Tom said:


> Hey BOB K who is boy George??....the guy in the pm ya sent me????


----------



## mike hunt (Jan 19, 2014)

Check out Maria Brink


----------



## All Eyes (Jul 28, 2004)

Greatest vocalist AND songwriter is a tough question. IMO, Bob Dylan is at the very top of the writers list, while vocalist is always personal opinion. Some of my favorite writers include Neil Young and John Prine, but I can understand why their vocals may not appeal to some. 
Here is an old classic that will always haunt me but in a strange/good way. Beyond the drugs and alcohol, these lyrics have a metaphorical meaning that is left open for interpretation. They don't make music like this anymore.


----------



## All Eyes (Jul 28, 2004)

Here is a band of 3 young brothers and a friend (drummer) that everyone is calling the next Led Zeppelin. They are Greta Van Fleet. The lead singer obviously sounds a lot like Robert Plant. Here is one of their original songs, but all I hear is Zeppelin.


----------



## berkshirepresident (Jul 24, 2013)

slipsinker said:


> no one has even mentioned geddy lee!


A lot of people....myself included....hate geddy's voice....even though they like/respect Rush.


----------



## berkshirepresident (Jul 24, 2013)

[QUOTE
Dylan, Young and Springsteen were all vocally challenged.
View attachment 264057
[/QUOTE]
Dylan's voice is not very commercial.....but there is nothing wrong the voices of Young and Springsteen. The same can be said for Petty and Seger. Are they the most dynamic or do they possess the greatest vocal range? No. 
But not everyone likes male singers who sing so high they almost sound like women. To me, they sound exactly like a male pop/rock musician should sound like.


----------



## berkshirepresident (Jul 24, 2013)

To me, the answer to this question goes like this: Bruce Springsteen, then Tom Petty....and then Neil Young. Obviously, it's very subjective....and I'm not a fan of some of their politics. But I can certainly look past that. And it's still a Free Country. I think.
Where both Springsteen and Tom Petty are unmatched (IMHO) is the Quality of their work and the Quantity of their work. How many musicians or bands can claim to have put out A List material for four decades or more? In rock 'n roll, you're supposed to burn out and then fade away. Not these guys.....although Tom is already sorely missed.
Springsteen, Petty, and Young were band leaders, sang lead vocals, and wrote almost all of their material. Springsteen and Young played lead guitar but Petty was also a very accomplished guitar player....and had Mike Campbell to play lead. (Both Young and Springsteen have had Nils Lofgren in their bands.)
Many people who are into lyrically driven music will say that the greatest song writers in the broad Rock genre have been Dylan, Springsteen, and Young. Personal preference then takes over....and you can't go wrong with either one, IMHO.
Regardless, all of these old guys are head and shoulders above what is out today.
And is there anything more abysmal than the state of today's free/terrestrial radio?
Tight lines and good tunes fellas....whatever music it may be.


----------



## bountyhunter (Apr 28, 2004)

terry clark. she,s alot better looking than bruce.


----------



## Eye Licker (Apr 10, 2012)

Prince!


----------



## ristorap (Mar 6, 2013)

Gene Simmons and Paul Stanly of KISS they both play and sing and write there music. They are still rock n rollin .


----------



## NCbassattack (May 5, 2014)

McCartney and the Beatles had their first hit in 1963. He has been making hit music for over 57 years. Has a vocal range of four octaves (very rare). In my opinion, the only male vocalist that trumps him may be the late Freddie Mercury. But, although Mercury was a great singer /songwriter, his musical ability is rather limited, being mainly piano and some rhythm guitar.
There have been a legion of great artists named here, and all are worthy of praise, but many are great in just one or two fields. People like McCartney, Prince, Neil Young and others are what we are looking for.
For example, when the Beatles split in 1970, Paul moped around his farm in Scotland for a while, then pulled himself together and wrote and recorded an album on a four track Tudor recorder where he played all the instruments and did all the lead vocals. The album, "McCartney", was a number one hit.


----------



## buckeyebowman (Feb 24, 2012)

berkshirepresident said:


> A lot of people....myself included....hate geddy's voice....even though they like/respect Rush.


I once read, in Rolling Stone, Geddy Lee's voice described as "the whitest voice in rock and roll!" Didn't bother me as I was huge Rush fan.

Some mighty stout competition put up here, so I'm going to throw in a bit of a flyer. As a composer he takes a back seat to no one. As a musician he is first rate. As a vocalist he may be a bit limited, but he sure can sing.

How about Billy Joel?


----------



## NCbassattack (May 5, 2014)

buckeyebowman said:


> I once read, in Rolling Stone, Geddy Lee's voice described as "the whitest voice in rock and roll!" Didn't bother me as I was huge Rush fan.
> 
> Some mighty stout competition put up here, so I'm going to throw in a bit of a flyer. As a composer he takes a back seat to no one. As a musician he is first rate. As a vocalist he may be a bit limited, but he sure can sing.
> 
> How about Billy Joel?


Good choice. Billy can sing, writes excellent songs, and can play piano like a mad man and is pretty good on a guitar. Definite contender.


----------



## mosquitopat (Apr 3, 2014)

luredaddy said:


> Songwriter, Bob Dylan, no one else is close.


^^^^^^^
what he said


----------



## Mooner (Feb 12, 2017)

Well, I certainly wouldn't know which rock artist had the best voice, but I sure know who didn't.....Springsteen. Extremely limited voice range. I gotta give him credit, though. He found his niche and certainly banked on it!


----------



## All Eyes (Jul 28, 2004)

Prince isn't really my preferred taste in music, but I agree with those who have added his name to the list. While some great performers are a one man band, Prince was a one man orchestra. As flamboyant as he was, it's odd to me that he rarely ever showcased his ability outside of the guitar and piano. If you can think of an instrument, there's a good chance that Prince could play it, and play it well. Like a musical savant.


----------



## Snakecharmer (Apr 9, 2008)

All Eyes said:


> Greatest vocalist AND songwriter is a tough question. IMO, Bob Dylan is at the very top of the writers list, while vocalist is always personal opinion. Some of my favorite writers include Neil Young and John Prine, but I can understand why their vocals may not appeal to some.
> Here is an old classic that will always haunt me but in a strange/good way. Beyond the drugs and alcohol, these lyrics have a metaphorical meaning that is left open for interpretation. They don't make music like this anymore.


Danced many a slow dance to that...Oh my days at the Union Jack, Mad Hatter etc...


----------



## berkshirepresident (Jul 24, 2013)

Mooner said:


> Well, I certainly wouldn't know which rock artist had the best voice, but I sure know who didn't.....Springsteen. Extremely limited voice range. I gotta give him credit, though. He found his niche and certainly banked on it!


Couldn't disagree more. Springsteen's range, from 20-55 or so, was greater than Dylan's and not much less than that of Bob Seger. Petty's range was higher but didn't run as deep...though it mixed beautifully with Steve Nicks' voice on numerous occasions....but it would it still be limited be your "definition".

In today's music, Kip Moore has basically the same range and gravel to his voice as Springsteen.....which, if you're paying attention, is very common amongst men in the pop/rock genre. If you want full range out of a male vocalist, listen to opera.....or Meatloaf....but the latter sucks.

Billy Joel had a much greater range then everyone mentioned above, although he freely admits that the high part of his range is gone....which happens to almost all men as we age. But, IMHO, Joel is one of the greats, too.

Interesting side note, Springsteen, Petty, and Joel were all screwed over by either their manager or their record companies and wound up in court during the late 1970s to early 1980s. The business part of music can be brutal at times...as record executives may have been more ruthless than the Wolves of Wall Street types.


----------



## Wow (May 17, 2010)

A lot of great artists are 2 out of 3's. The trifecta is hard to find.
I can see that some posters have hurt feelings. Just remember, they are all multi-millionaires.The greatest will endure, while others will fade away.--Tim


----------



## STRONGPERSUADER (Nov 5, 2006)

All Eyes said:


> Greatest vocalist AND songwriter is a tough question. IMO, Bob Dylan is at the very top of the writers list, while vocalist is always personal opinion. Some of my favorite writers include Neil Young and John Prine, but I can understand why their vocals may not appeal to some.
> Here is an old classic that will always haunt me but in a strange/good way. Beyond the drugs and alcohol, these lyrics have a metaphorical meaning that is left open for interpretation. They don't make music like this anymore.


Yep, I would put Prine there as one of the best if not the best guitar player ever. Then he went into some crazy commune and to much acid burned him out. They say he was smokin Clapton back in the day.


----------



## STRONGPERSUADER (Nov 5, 2006)

STRONGPERSUADER said:


> Yep, I would put Prine there as one of the best if not the best guitar player ever. Then he went into some crazy commune and to much acid burned him out. They say he was smokin Clapton back in the day.


Correction, it was meant to be Peter Green.


----------



## berkshirepresident (Jul 24, 2013)

[QUOTE="I can see that some posters have hurt feelings.
View attachment 264267
[/QUOTE]
Nah. Some people are just very passionate about music.
Even when other music buffs disagree with me, I admire their passion....b/c music matters to them.
Movie buffs have the same type of debates.....which I enjoy.


----------



## TRIPLE-J (Sep 18, 2006)

if i had to pick one of the beatles it would be john lennon hands down over McCartney.


----------



## ezbite (May 25, 2006)

Saugeye Tom said:


> Hey BOB K who is boy George??....the guy in the pm ya sent me????


bobk has all of Boy Georges work, he showed me and he even has a special safe for it all. I even snuck a photo of it the last time I was there...


----------



## Snakecharmer (Apr 9, 2008)

TRIPLE-J said:


> if i had to pick one of the beatles it would be john lennon hands down over McCartney.


I remember teen girls having the same debate in Jr. high...LOL


----------



## NCbassattack (May 5, 2014)

John was my favorite for years because of his way with lyrical composition. In the beginning, he was the dominant force, taking lead vocals more often then Paul. But around 1966 he began to get lazy, just writing enough stuff for an album. They estimate that only about 40% of the Lennon/McCartney songs were actually written by both men. Paul began to assert himself around this period. No question about Lennon's song writing ability, but as a singer he was very good, but not as great a range as Paul had. Paul also was a much better musician.
As they say, it's all in one's perception.


----------



## berkshirepresident (Jul 24, 2013)

Snakecharmer said:


> I remember teen girls having the same debate in Jr. high...LOL


Something that I heard mentioned on Little Steven's Underground Garage in the context of the timeless Stones vs. Beatles debate:
When you hear any of the Beatles live performances, notice the crowd noise/screaming.....and how in pitch (young female) it is.


----------



## berkshirepresident (Jul 24, 2013)

NCbassattack said:


> John was my favorite for years because of his way with lyrical composition. In the beginning, he was the dominant force, taking lead vocals more often then Paul. But around 1966 he began to get lazy, just writing enough stuff for an album. They estimate that only about 40% of the Lennon/McCartney songs were actually written by both men. Paul began to assert himself around this period.


And taking place during this time was George Harrison's ideas and songs getting squeezed out......


----------



## icebucketjohn (Dec 22, 2005)

Slightly off the criteria list, but nonetheless very good:

Jim Croce
Don Gibson


----------



## buckeyebowman (Feb 24, 2012)

So true berkshirepresident! Both about Billy Joel and George Harrison. The Beatles are an example of a band that just might have had too much talent in it! Billy Joel, on the other hand, is an example of a record label not liking the band. That is until Phil Ramone convinced them otherwise for the album _The Stranger_, a masterwork if there ever was one! 

I'm normally in bed by 11PM if not before, but one time I heard that Billy Joel would be on Jimmy Fallon performing _Scenes From an Italian Restaurant_. I stayed up for that, and had chills running up and down my spine the whole time!


----------



## Wow (May 17, 2010)

berkshirepresident said:


> [QUOTE="I can see that some posters have hurt feelings.
> View attachment 264267


Nah. Some people are just very passionate about music.
Even when other music buffs disagree with me, I admire their passion....b/c music matters to them.
Movie buffs have the same type of debates.....which I enjoy.[/QUOTE]

I have to agree with that. --Tim


----------



## NCbassattack (May 5, 2014)

berkshirepresident said:


> Something that I heard mentioned on Little Steven's Underground Garage in the context of the timeless Stones vs. Beatles debate:
> When you hear any of the Beatles live performances, notice the crowd noise/screaming.....and how in pitch (young female) it is.


Beatles vs Stones..The eternal debate.


----------



## NCbassattack (May 5, 2014)

berkshirepresident said:


> And taking place during this time was George Harrison's ideas and songs getting squeezed out......


Actually, 1966 was the period when George was being taken seriously as a song writer by the others, with three entries on "Revolver". Later on, he had probably the two best songs on "Abbey Road", "Something", and "Here Comes The Sun". But you are right in one respect. Although he was being taken seriously as a song writer, he had to suffer with John and Paul's (especially Paul's) badgering him on the lead guitar riffs he had for songs. McCartney would sometimes erase George's solo leads on his (Paul's) songs and play the lead himself. George's best song on "Revolver", "Taxman", saw George ask Paul to play the lead licks on the record.


----------



## Ithinkigotone (Jul 12, 2012)

Song writer Neil by far superior... vocal seger/McCartney musician—-Neil unreal


----------



## Saugeye Tom (Oct 6, 2010)

NCbassattack said:


> Beatles vs Stones..The eternal debate.


STONES.ALL THE WAY


----------



## All Eyes (Jul 28, 2004)

John's lyrics, Paul's melody's. 
If you haven't already heard of them, you Beatles fans might enjoy these two subway singers who go by Blac Rabbit. All they cover is Beatles music, and their pitch is spot on.


----------



## All Eyes (Jul 28, 2004)

Ithinkigotone said:


> Song writer Neil by far superior... vocal seger/McCartney musician—-Neil unreal


Look out mamma, there's a white boat comin up the river...


----------



## All Eyes (Jul 28, 2004)

STRONGPERSUADER said:


> Correction, it was meant to be Peter Green.


One of the best ever, and always over looked, was Terry Kath from Chicago. He was Jimmy Hendrix's guitar idol.


----------



## reyangelo (May 28, 2014)

Johnny Cash because of the great story telling songs which some had Christian themes (The Man Comes Around), Native American suffering (Ira Hayes), and some contained plain straightforward political views. He didn't try to sugarcoat his beliefs and was transparent through his music most of the time. He wasn't Mr Sparky on the guitar but could hold his own.

Trent Reznor (most famously known for Nine Inch Nails) has written songs that transpire different views from becoming dependent to the system / conformity (Happiness in Slavery) to conflict within oneself (Day the World Went Away). Trent plays every instrument for his songs since the mid-80's; he does hire people for tours but most of his recordings he plays the music. Very talented musician way ahead of his time - been a fan since early on as he helped place Industrial Rock on the map.

I'd also add to the mix Jack White (White Stripes) including his bluegrass music; Prince being another multi-talented person ahead of his time (although I was not a fan some of his too-pop stuff); and Mike Ness (Solo and with Social Distortion) for his Rockabilly style - music.

These are a few which come to mind regarding this threads theme (greatest vocalist, musician, and songwriter).


----------



## Saugeyefisher (Jul 19, 2010)

All Eyes said:


> John's lyrics, Paul's melody's.
> If you haven't already heard of them, you Beatles fans might enjoy these two subway singers who go by Blac Rabbit. All they cover is Beatles music, and their pitch is spot on.


Holy crap,thats awesome!


----------



## NCbassattack (May 5, 2014)

I grew up listening to the British invasion bands, the Beatles, Stones, Hollies, and all the rest. I am a Beatles fan first and foremost, but do own Stones music, shoot, I liked a bunch of their early stuff. I realize they've been around 50 years, where the Beatles as a band lasted only ten.
In my opinion, the Beatles were the better band. Heck, they even gave Mick and the boys one of their first hits.(I Wanna Be Your Man)
As musicians, there is not one instrument the Stones are better in. Harrison is better than any Stones guitarist, past or present, and if there is a tie, it would be Watts and Starr on drums. Bass is a no brainer with McCartney. Lennon was at least as good as anyone that played rhythm guitar for the Stones. And, the Beatles vocals were eons better.
As for record sales, the Beatles lead that category better than 3 to 1, in spite of the breakup in 1970. I do certainly respect the Stones and their fans, and see what in their music appeals to their legions of loyal fans. Not knocking the Stones at all, don't get me wrong, they are without a doubt one of the greatest bands of all time. It's just in my opinion, I think the Beatles led the way, and were innovators in the world of rock music.


----------



## berkshirepresident (Jul 24, 2013)

With all due respect, you have to (somehow) ask yourself how many albums the Beatles sold to young, teenage or preteen girls. (This is my nice way of saying....those might not count as much.....for they were not looking for musical substance.) Ergo, my comment about the sound of their live recordings and who the audience was composed of.
And with both the Stones and the Beatles (and even Elvis, to some degree) you have to realize or acknowledge that their managers and producers had them "borrow"/steal music from Black American R&B musicians, mostly from the Mississippi River Delta region. The British Invasion was awesome and extremely influential......but part of that sound came from America. 
In some ways, Chuck Berry was more influential than both the Beatles and the Stones.
Come to think of it, Chuck Berry's name should have been mentioned earlier in this thread as one of the all time greats.
Disclaimer: I probably fall into the Stones camp. Springsteen falls into the Beatles Camp. Little Steven falls into the Stones Camp......and I can't get a feel on where Petty fell.
Might go bust out _Exile on Main Street_. Peace.


----------



## ChuckD (Sep 17, 2016)

I think there are lots of different catagorties but pure singer I would go with Steve Perry of Journey … anybody who ever heard him live knows he was one of the few who sounded better live than on a album … yes album … later in his career is voice was going and I think a reason for him walking away


----------



## T-180 (Oct 18, 2005)

Just saw an older concert on AXS channel that made me consider someone I never thought of ; Lyndsey Buckingham of Fleetwood Mac. He and/or Mic wrote everything, his vocals were top notch, & he was a very accomplished musician. Not at the very top but worth remembering


----------



## STRONGPERSUADER (Nov 5, 2006)

berkshirepresident said:


> With all due respect, you have to (somehow) ask yourself how many albums the Beatles sold to young, teenage or preteen girls. (This is my nice of saying....those might not count as much.....for they were not looking for musical substance.) Ergo, my comment about the sound of their live recordings and who the audience was composed of.
> And with both the Stones and the Beatles (and even Elvis, to some degree) you have to realize or acknowledge that their managers and producers had them "borrow"/steal music from Black American R&B musicians, mostly from the Mississippi River Delta region. The British Invasion was awesome and extremely influential......but part of that sound came from America.
> In some ways, Chuck Berry was more influential than both the Beatles and the Stones.
> Come to think of it, Chuck Berry's name should have been mentioned earlier in this thread as one of the all time greats.
> ...


Yep you got that right. At the end of the day it all came from 12 bar blues straight out of the delta and some out of the Appalachians too. That’s mostly what the brits were doing, covering blues/r&b artists unless it was the bubblegum poppy music. Most of our rock music today is still based on 12 bar blues. There obviously isn’t one great number one band or artist. All of the ones mentioned above are great and legendary imo and there will always be more to come. Long live r&r.


----------



## slipsinker (May 21, 2012)

STRONGPERSUADER said:


> Yep you got that right. At the end of the day it all came from 12 bar blues straight out of the delta and some out of the Appalachians too. That’s mostly what the brits were doing, covering blues/r&b artists unless it was the bubblegum poppy music. Most of our rock music today is still based on 12 bar blues. There obviously isn’t one great number one band or artist. All of the ones mentioned above are great and legendary imo and there will always be more to come. Long live r&r.


look up blind melon jefferson, probably the first around to start it all


----------



## 27482 (Apr 16, 2011)

Before it's too late, let's not forget The Snake Oil Willie Band and their famous song, "I Don't Look Good Naked Anymore" 

And oh yeah, it's really clean!  

<



>


----------



## buckeyebowman (Feb 24, 2012)

berkshirepresident said:


> With all due respect, you have to (somehow) ask yourself how many albums the Beatles sold to young, teenage or preteen girls. (This is my nice way of saying....those might not count as much.....for they were not looking for musical substance.) Ergo, my comment about the sound of their live recordings and who the audience was composed of.
> And with both the Stones and the Beatles (and even Elvis, to some degree) you have to realize or acknowledge that their managers and producers had them "borrow"/steal music from Black American R&B musicians, mostly from the Mississippi River Delta region. The British Invasion was awesome and extremely influential......but part of that sound came from America.
> In some ways, Chuck Berry was more influential than both the Beatles and the Stones.
> Come to think of it, Chuck Berry's name should have been mentioned earlier in this thread as one of the all time greats.
> ...


Maybe at the very beginning with songs like _I Wanna Hold Your Hand _and _She Loves You. _But I don't know of too many young, teenage or pre-teen girls who were big fans of _I Am The Walrus, Eleanor Rigby,_ or _Helter Skelter!
_
The Beatles grew and evolved and we did the same right along with them. The Stones, as great as they are, kind of always were what they were. They made nowhere near the variety of music that the Beatles produced. 

I can remember watching TV with my Mom many, many years ago. Probably the Ed Sullivan Show where a video of the Beatles performing _Yesterday_ was played. My Mom commented, "How can they take such a beautiful song and ruin it!" I told her, "I guess they're allowed to, because they wrote it!"

She was astounded.


----------



## NCbassattack (May 5, 2014)

buckeyebowman said:


> Maybe at the very beginning with songs like _I Wanna Hold Your Hand _and _She Loves You. _But I don't know of too many young, teenage or pre-teen girls who were big fans of _I Am The Walrus, Eleanor Rigby,_ or _Helter Skelter!
> _
> The Beatles grew and evolved and we did the same right along with them. The Stones, as great as they are, kind of always were what they were. They made nowhere near the variety of music that the Beatles produced.
> 
> ...


You took the words right out of my mouth. Maybe the young pubescent girl crowd did give them a boost in the beginning, but as they evolved their following grew.
Yesterday has been recorded by over 2000 other artists!


----------



## Straley (Jul 14, 2012)

I know there a lot of older guys talking about Ronnie James dio ozzy by himself with Black Sabbath I like all the hair bands and some of the new stuff five finger death and type in Texas hippie coalition


----------



## Straley (Jul 14, 2012)

Anybody that checks out Texas hippie coalition on you tube check ride on video and pissed off and mad about


----------



## Straley (Jul 14, 2012)

Two more songs turn it and angel fall


----------



## mike hunt (Jan 19, 2014)

Straley said:


> Anybody that checks out Texas hippie coalition on you tube check ride on video and pissed off and mad about


I like the singers voice, good heavy sound, they could use a little work, like Five Finger Death Punch, its not smooth


----------



## mike hunt (Jan 19, 2014)

This is a good one


----------



## mike hunt (Jan 19, 2014)

This is a good one too


----------



## OrangeMilk (Oct 13, 2012)

Without reading all the other replies...

The top of the list is pretty much Just Freddie Mercury and Van Morrison.

Both write, both play multiple instruments, and both have tremendous vocal range.


----------



## Flathead76 (May 2, 2010)

ezbite said:


> bobk has all of Boy Georges work, he showed me and he even has a special safe for it all. I even snuck a photo of it the last time I was there...
> 
> 
> View attachment 264320


A metal safe for a plastic gun...........


----------



## SICKOFIT (Feb 23, 2014)

Straley said:


> I know there a lot of older guys talking about Ronnie James dio ozzy by himself with Black Sabbath I like all the hair bands and some of the new stuff five finger death and type in Texas hippie coalition


For his creativity,longevity & versatility I would go with Clapton all the way. Interesting thread with comments from all age groups that shows that this question is impossible to answer,but very good reading.


----------



## leeabu (Apr 10, 2004)

How about Jack Bruce


----------



## fiveeyes (Oct 16, 2013)

Dylan for writing
Steve Perry singing


----------



## K gonefishin (May 4, 2004)

Hunter/Garcia combo (I'm partial) , Dylan is probably #1 overall, Beatles/McCartney would come in 3rd.


----------



## Trout-waters (Jul 15, 2014)

Van Morrison


----------



## samiam (Jan 6, 2011)

Yolondi Visser , Have none of you any taste?


----------



## slipsinker (May 21, 2012)

samiam said:


> Yolondi Visser , Have none of you any taste?


haha.....whoooo?


----------



## buckeyebowman (Feb 24, 2012)

slipsinker said:


> haha.....whoooo?


I know, right? You bid Yolondi Visser, I counter with Tonio K!


----------



## All Eyes (Jul 28, 2004)

And I counter with some soothing Mongolian throat singing. This brother and sister are all the rage in their village.


----------



## fastwater (Apr 1, 2014)

All Eyes said:


> And I counter with some soothing Mongolian throat singing. This brother and sister are all the rage in their village.


Their Appalachian cousin:


----------



## fastwater (Apr 1, 2014)

Not rock, but my friend, Mike 'Chickenhawk' Toppins that had the guts to risk it all, and head to Nashville to make it big.
He made it and played at the Grand Ole Opry, toured with many top bands(Ricky Scaggs, Pam Tillis, Bill Anderson etc) and became a long time member of the Nashville Superpickers.
Sugar finally got to him almost two years ago and he had to give up performing.


----------



## STRONGPERSUADER (Nov 5, 2006)

fastwater said:


> Not rock, but my friend, Mike 'Chickenhawk' Toppins that had the guts to risk it all, and head to Nashville to make it big.
> He made it and played at the Grand Ole Opry, toured with many top bands(Ricky Scaggs, Pam Tillis, Bill Anderson etc) and became a long time member of the Nashville Superpickers.
> Sugar finally got to him almost two years ago and he had to give up performing.


That’s a accomplishment! Pickers/players are a dime a dozen in Nashville. Ricky Scaggs is a damn good picker himself.


----------



## odell daniel (Nov 5, 2015)

#1...Tom Petty #2 John Fogerty #3 Bob Segar , these men are American icons just like the 57 chevy, and apple pie, doesn't get any more American.


----------



## STRONGPERSUADER (Nov 5, 2006)

John Melloncamp wrote a lot of songs too. Still does.


----------



## fastwater (Apr 1, 2014)

STRONGPERSUADER said:


> That’s a accomplishment! Pickers/players are a dime a dozen in Nashville. Ricky Scaggs is a damn good picker himself.


Yep!
If it has strings, Mikey can play it like nobodies business. And to think I was one of the ones guilty of trying to talk him out of leaving his job and blasting off to Nashville many years ago.  Listening to him play the steel guitar is simply amazing. 
Just a shame sugar has got the best of his health.
And yes...Scaggs can pick.


----------



## buckeyebowman (Feb 24, 2012)

All Eyes said:


> And I counter with some soothing Mongolian throat singing. This brother and sister are all the rage in their village.


They're OK. They might be all the rage in their village, but they are no Kongarol Ondar! 



STRONGPERSUADER said:


> That’s a accomplishment! Pickers/players are a dime a dozen in Nashville. Ricky Scaggs is a damn good picker himself.


True that! One of my favorite albums is titled _Big Mon_, produced by Skaggs Family Productions, with Ricky and his associates, plus a bunch of guest artists, performing the songs of Bill Monroe, a bluegrass pioneer. 

Another favorite is Bela Fleck's _Tales From the Acoustic Planet, Volume 2_. 

The thing is that there is just so much incredible talent out there! It's hard for me to even pick a personal favorite, let alone someone to be the Best Of All Time!


----------



## Daveo76 (Apr 14, 2004)

I'll have to go with Marty Balin,Jefferson Starship
Lou Graham, Foreigner


----------



## polebender (Oct 29, 2011)

Glen Campbell, Steve Wariner, Roy Clark, Chet Adkins. Not Rock artists, but their talents can’t be denied! All have written hit songs in different genres!


----------



## buckeyebowman (Feb 24, 2012)

polebender said:


> Glen Campbell, Steve Wariner, Roy Clark, Chet Adkins. Not Rock artists, but their talents can’t be denied! All have written hit songs in different genres!


I have a DVD by Leo Kottke (incredible acoustic guitar player) titled _Home and Away._ In one scene he's in a room with Chet Atkins and Doc Watson, and begins playing John Fahey's _Last Steam Engine Train_ for them. Immediately Chet and Doc grab their guitars and start jamming with him.

OH, my God! It is just so incredible! These guys know how to play guitar like we know how to talk!


----------



## Wow (May 17, 2010)

Talkin' bands, Lest we forget. Bonham, Plant and Page. 3 of the best at what they do. --Tim


----------



## NCbassattack (May 5, 2014)

Wow said:


> Talkin' bands, Lest we forget. Bonham, Plant and Page. 3 of the best at what they do. --Tim
> 
> View attachment 264819


Saw Led Zep in 73 at the top of their game..Great concert. Jimmy Page is no doubt one of the greatest guitarists. Bonham was an unreal drummer. Add Jones and Plant and you've got an awesome band. I will say, however, that Jones, who often is ranked in the top three bass players, may be a bit over ranked. Top ten, I will give you that, but not top three. Same for Plant. Great singer, but not a top ten. Just my opinion, mind you.


----------



## moondog5814 (Apr 8, 2007)

If you include all 3 categories, the best I have ever seen and heard was Dan Fogelberg in the 70's. Great lyrics, beautiful voice, awesome on guitar and piano. I give him a slight edge over Neil Young.


----------



## mtstringer (Jan 7, 2005)

for songwriter and musician, Ian Anderson of Jethro Tull is my favorite. He can play anything well, and is a masterful song writer. As for vocalist, I don't think anybody had a better pure voice than Freddy Mercury of Queen.


----------



## buckeyebowman (Feb 24, 2012)

Wow said:


> Talkin' bands, Lest we forget. Bonham, Plant and Page. 3 of the best at what they do. --Tim
> 
> View attachment 264819


No doubt! Page was making money as a session musician at a recording studio at the age of 14! 

I remember reading an interview with Martin Barre, lead guitarist of Jethro Tull, about recording the guitar solo of _Aqualung_. Just before they were about to start he looked in the control room, to see Jimmy Page in there! He said his "pucker factor" increased by orders of magnitude! 

When he finished, he looked in there again and Page was giving him 2 thumbs up! He said he never felt more relieved in his entire life!


----------



## bobk (Apr 30, 2004)

He could cover a broad range of music.
Since his death I’ve purchased all his cd’s. I’ve found so many good songs that never made the charts.


----------



## slipsinker (May 21, 2012)

don't remember anyone mentioning david bowie...pretty good range,awesome write,can play


----------



## ezbite (May 25, 2006)

Think in this whole thread I've seen Freddie Mercury once.. that's a shame because I know everyone reading this thread knows several songs he wrote lyrics and music for. Of all the lead men I wish I've seen, Freddie is by far #1 and probably composed the greatest song ever.


----------



## STRONGPERSUADER (Nov 5, 2006)

ezbite said:


> Think in this whole thread I've seen Freddie Mercury once.. that's a shame because I know everyone reading this thread knows several songs he wrote lyrics and music for. Of all the lead men I wish I've seen, Freddie is by far #1 and probably composed the greatest song ever.


Yep I agree. Dude could wail. His drummer has a pretty good voice also. Just an all around great band that accompanied him.


----------



## NCbassattack (May 5, 2014)

Brian May was a good singer too, better than Roger Taylor, in my opinion. Saw Queen in '82 at the Greensboro Coliseum. Great show. As for Bohemian Rhapsody being the greatest song ever, well, we can respectfully disagree there. That being said, I do like it, but feel there are better, some even by Queen themselves. (March of the Black Queen, '39, Tie Your Mother Down, etc)


----------



## NCbassattack (May 5, 2014)

Queen came along later for me, I was 12 when the Beatles hit our shores, and became a fan instantly. My somewhat biased opinion is they were the greatest band ever, and wrote music that will be sung for generations to come, and also inspired legions of bands that followed them, including Queen. Queen, I believe in terms of sheer talent, comes closer to the Beatles than any other band. Just a shame it took so long for Queen to get the credit they so richly deserved.


----------



## buckeyebowman (Feb 24, 2012)

Somewhat a little off topic, but I went and played golf today. As I was loading my gear into my truck, I noticed the incredible jams coming out of the new patio bar that the course had built.

As I enjoyed a few adult libations, I asked the barmaid where the music was coming from. I figured it might have been a commercial service available to retail establishments. 

Instead, she tells me the music is coming from her! I ask, "Ipod"? She says no! It's off her phone via Spotify! ABSOLUTELY INCREDIBLE MUSIC!!!!!

A lot of the stuff was live tracks that I have never heard before. And I'm 65 years old and this was MY MUSIC!! 

I forgot to ask if their was particular channel she listened to, but she told me that this was "her music" too! She was quite a bit younger than me, so I figure her folks must have raised her well! 

Dammit! Now I'm going to have to buy a smart phone!


----------



## STRONGPERSUADER (Nov 5, 2006)

Ha! Just downloaded it on my phone maybe a month ago. Way better that pandora and you can have like 4 other phones added for the same price on you account. Kids, wife, ect.


----------



## SICKOFIT (Feb 23, 2014)

NCbassattack said:


> Brian May was a good singer too, better than Roger Taylor, in my opinion. Saw Queen in '82 at the Greensboro Coliseum. Great show. As for Bohemian Rhapsody being the greatest song ever, well, we can respectfully disagree there. That being said, I do like it, but feel there are better, some even by Queen themselves. (March of the Black Queen, '39, Tie Your Mother Down, etc)


I don't remember this name being thrown out here yet but the late Terry Kath from Chicago was an amazing writer,singer & Jimi Hendrix called him the best guitar player he had ever seen at a back stage meeting with the band after one of their shows. Anyone else agree with me here?


----------

